# Anyone have advice on familarizing myself with NEC code more



## SparkyMcSparkerson (Feb 17, 2013)

I am a green appentice studying, and I was wondering if anyone has advice on getting faster and more accurate at answering NEC questions? Tips and pointers would be much appreciated!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Read it like a book. Start at the beginning, read it through. Most of the stuff you won't understand.

When you finish, read it again. Pay attention in class. You'll eventually begin making connections between what you did at work that day, and how the code applies to that work.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I could never learn by reading the book.. I would take some classes and go to every meeting locally on code issues. Try a free subscription to EC&M magazine and read the code stuff in the back. You can see all the archived issues online. http://ecmweb.com/


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Also Mike Holt has a lot of free stuff on his website so check it out. http://www.mikeholt.com/freestuff.php?id=freegeneral


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As my 4th-year teacher said, "Well, if you're like me, you'd get a job as an electrician back in 1956.............."


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

The biggest thing to understand is that the Code is broken down into chapters.

1 - General (Art. 100 Definitions, Art. 110 Req. for Elec. Installations)
2 - Wiring and Protection (Art. 210 Branch Circuits, Art. 240 Overcurrent Protection)
3 - Wiring Methods and Material (Art. 310 Conductors for General Wiring, Art 314 Boxes, Art. 334 Type NM Cable)
4 - Equipment for General Use (Art. 404 Switches, Art. 410 Luminaries) 
5 - Special Occupancies (Art. 501 Class 1 Locations, Art. 514 Motor Fuel Dispensing Facilities)
6 - Special Equipment (Art. 600 Electric Signs and Outline Lighting, Art. 625 Electric Vehicle Charging Stations, Art. 680 Swimming Pools)
7 - Special Conditions (Art. 700 Emergency Systems, Art. 760 Fire Alarm Systems)
8 - Communications Systems (Art. 800 Comm. Circuits)

Chapter 9 consists of all different tables for you to reference, Annexes A - H follow that, the Index rounds out the book. 

You'll see patterns throughout the book, especially in Chapter 3 when you get into the Wiring Methods Articles. XXX.1 is typically the scope. XXX.2 are usually your definitions pertaining to that specific article. XXX.10 are your Uses Permitted, followed by XXX.12 which are Uses Not Permitted. 

Forgive the Shrek reference, but the Code is really in all honestly, like an onion. It's got a lot of layers, once you're able to peel them back, you'll have a better understanding on how they go together.

I should note that I referenced the 08 in this post, my 11 book is MIA.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> I am a green appentice studying, and I was wondering if anyone has advice on getting faster and more accurate at answering NEC questions? Tips and pointers would be much appreciated!


Just wondered if you're studying for a test or just to familiarize yourself with the code. If you're studying for a test, I'd recommend Mike Holt's exam prep books. Passed the Master's on the first try!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SparkyMcSparkerson (Feb 17, 2013)

Cool!
I am in an apprenticeship program. I am currently studying for numerous tests which do tend to include code questions, however, any advice is great because I will be taking the journeyman test in a couple of years. I am also sure those study guides may be helpful for my current classes. Affording the study guides right now might hold me back though.

Thank you


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> Cool!
> I am in an apprenticeship program. I am currently studying for numerous tests which do tend to include code questions, however, any advice is great because I will be taking the journeyman test in a couple of years. I am also sure those study guides may be helpful for my current classes. Affording the study guides right now might hold me back though.
> 
> Thank you


What is the minimum length of a disposal cord?


----------



## SparkyMcSparkerson (Feb 17, 2013)

6 ft.
I am guessing
I am still looking for a code reference


----------



## SparkyMcSparkerson (Feb 17, 2013)

422.16(B)(1)(2)
Min= 1 1/2'
Max= 3'


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I could never learn by reading the book.. I would take some classes and go to every meeting locally on code issues. Try a free subscription to EC&M magazine and read the code stuff in the back. You can see all the archived issues online. http://ecmweb.com/


Clearly you're the opposite of me :laughing: I have to read something over and over and really get my brain wrapped around it before I can understand it. Usually that means shutting myself in a quiet room for an hour and just EXAMINING stuff. Other people are more hands-on, even with code.

I agree though, the code is difficult to read like I suggested, but it worked for me. Studying real world applications like EC&M magazine or Mike Holt's stuff does help.

In my apprentice class, we do code races, where I ask a code question and the apprentices all race to find the answer. The first one to give the proper answer and code section gets a point. I've also done NEC flashcards, where I make a flashcard of the 40 or 50 most commonly referenced code sections so they can memorize them. I'm not an advocate of rote memorization but it's helpful in the context of Journeyman testing where you have a time limit.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The thing to remember is there is no 1 way to learn the NEC.
The people here have offered what has worked for Them. Each one of us has ( or is currently working on) their own way to navigate the code book.

Some can read it from cover to cover and have it down, others attack sections at a time. Some use the index and others the table of contents.
Some use tabs ,some do not.

I became familiar with the code by looking up the things I was doing on the job. I looked up items that I heard others talking about. 
I then just started reviewing sections of the book at a time until I was comfortable with that section. I then started another section. I have been taking code update classes on a regular basis.
Key words are a talent to learn as well. 
I find it easier to use the index .but a co-worker only uses the table of contents.

Best advice I can offer is to just jump into it and you will figure out what works best for you. Try using the various ways offered to you - index / table of contents, read cover to cover, become familiar with various sections. The thing to remember is it is useless to memorize the code word for word if you can not understand/relate it to real world situations. It is better to know some about all sections and be able to look up the rest. The more you use the code book the better you will become using it and remembering it. DO NOT be afraid to ask questions. DO NOT just believe every thing a J-Man tells you ,if it seems odd look it up - There is a lot of "urban electrical myths " out there


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Clearly you're the opposite of me :laughing: I have to read something over and over and really get my brain wrapped around it before I can understand it. Usually that means shutting myself in a quiet room for an hour and just EXAMINING stuff. Other people are more hands-on, even with code.


I totally understand that everyone learns differently that is why I offered another method. Reading the code is very important but not as a helper when they hardly even know the difference between grounding and grounded. Too much nomenclature to deal with at that level- imo.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to disagree with Eric. The code is not written like a book. There is no beginning or end. Starting at the first page and reading to the last page isn't going to help you, if anything you'll likely be more confused when you finish than you were when you started.

I will agree with Goldenboy. The most important thing for you at this stage of your career is to learn how to use the book. Learn the different sections, learn how the chapters are laid out. If you read anything, read the table of contents. Know that there is a section that deals specifically with healthcare facilities, theaters, mobile homes, etc. Don't worry about the actual content of the code. Most likely at this point you aren't going to understand most of it anyway, but if you can navigate the book and know how to find the answers you are looking for, then when you get more experience and actually start understanding the words you are reading things will start to fall into place for you.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> DO NOT just believe every thing a J-Man tells you ,if it seems odd look it up - There is a lot of "urban electrical myths " out there


I would take this one step further and say don't believe anything anyone tells you about the code. Learn it for yourself, go home at night and look up the code sections that pertain to what you were doing that day. See for yourself what the code says. Maybe the j-man was right, maybe not. If you have questions, ask them the next day. Whatever you do, don't go in guns blazing telling him he was wrong and doesn't know the code or something like that. The code at times isn't always black and white and there could be a reason he did things they way he did. If the j-man doesn't want to help you then come here and ask.


----------



## holmeselectric9 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike Holt is awesome. You can buy him, get him on his website, and see him on youtube!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

holmeselectric9 said:


> Mike Holt is awesome. You can buy him, get him on his website, and see him on youtube!


Man crush?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> Man crush?


more like a bromance


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll also say this, I became really familiar with using the Book by having on site disagreements. I worked with some hardcore old school guys who believed in a lot of fictitious codes. 

ie.) red wire nuts count towards box fill

ie.) locknuts on the inside of the box for external connectors count for box fill.


----------



## Sangi96Elec (Nov 9, 2010)

BlueVolt has courses on the 2011 NEC that are free to take if you don't need a completion certificate for your continuing ed: https://go.bluevolt.com/default/CourseDetail/2011-Changes-to-the-NEC-Part-I---8-credit-hours/24977

Kinda nice because this course has videos that explain some of the harder concepts.


----------



## vizzolts (Sep 10, 2009)

Sample tests, taking classes, memorize the table of contents.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

holmeselectric9 said:


> Mike Holt is awesome. You can buy him, get him on his website, and see him on youtube!


He also bare foot water skis and had a bird that kept burning his boat lift motor.You can buy him? You mean like red light district buy him?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned or not, but the Illustrated Guide to the NEC is a helpful book to have and refer to.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I never read the code book more of less studied it and I passed with high grade on 1st try. Waste of time.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

after all these posts offering insight - one word keeps coming to mind 



STUDY


----------



## elvisright (Mar 13, 2013)

One thing that helped me, was to ask for a specific reference when someone said "the code says". Get in the habit of knowing the actual code reference, not just "it says it somewhere". A keyword index is a big help, as are the various Mike Holt workbooks. Hope this helps.


----------



## copperchopper (Feb 20, 2013)

one big thing you have going for you is the internet, it was not around when iIwent through my apprenticeship. I was lucky enough to have been paired up with the biggest asshole in the company that nobody wanted to work with. I am glad I worked with this man for 2 years before he retired because he taught me so much and made me do things over and over again till I got it right or his way I think.He even would give me a 5 question quiz at the end of the day every friday and I had to have all code articles that I got my answer from.I dont know if it was his teaching methods but I graduated in the top 5 of my class and was given a service truck in my 4th year and made foreman 2 years after getting my j-mans license. So I guess its has alot to do with the poeple you work with.


----------

